# Two of my pigeons keep fighting!



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello! I have two pigeons, Cleopatra who is a year old female, and Emmet who is what I believe is a year old male..( he was a rescue, tagged homing pigeon that his owner wouldn't come and take home. So I now have "him") both are indoors, Emmet is in his own large dog crate, while Cleo is in a smaller cage for now until I receive my large flight cage that is divided..now when ever Cleo is around Emmet like near his cage when they are out wondering on the floor..She gets attacked. Even if they're no where near the cage. They both make noise and fluff out their neck feathers, twitching their wings. Cleo looks like she's being submissive, but Emmet still charges at her. I don't know if it's because Emmet is a homer and she's a gray saddle?


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

I have not more experience with pigeons, but according to my idea, if they are 100% male and female, then both of them will tie(paired) to each other after some time, the very early stage of paring male pigeon fight to female, and try to hit the female, but after small fight, both of them accept each other,
the age you have mentioned both are adult and breeder birds, 

wait some days if they not paired up then you need to confirm that is they opposite sex or same sex, 
Thanks


----------



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

Mateeb4u:
That's just it! I took Emmet to the vet and they couldn't do a DNA test, I know there are ones online but I don't know which is quick and trust worthy..neither have laid an egg, the vet recommended that I wait to see if they lay an egg. Since DNA testing can be pricey. Problem is I don't know how long it will take.. I think it might be territorial issues..but I don't like that they attack each other!

AprilS:
It seems like territorial..and your birds seem like they love life! You you very helpful don't worry! I'm just stressing out is all. I wonder sometimes if Emmet misses his flock too.. I don't know if he had a mate or not..but it seems like he didn't..he loves his new home and even pecks at me from time to time!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AprilS said:


> I have just brought into my house a racing pigeon as well. And he is not into being touched, now after 6 weeks does follow me around the house, he coos at any family member. I have cockatiels. They are afraid of him. An hour ago he came up to a couple of them and did the coo thing. One flew away the other held his stance and hissed. Then that same tiel tried to be dominant- he slowly walked toward the Pidge. That pigeon quickly walked over and gave him a good peck. The tiel flew away leaving about 5 down feathers behind!
> 
> The Pidge hasn't really shown much aggression yet it surely made it known that it was now the top bird.
> 
> ...



Can you please start a new thread for your topic? This is someone elses thread, who is looking for answers to their questions on their topic. I will PM you on how to do that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

xXPigeonMommaXx said:


> Hello! I have two pigeons, Cleopatra who is a year old female, and Emmet who is what I believe is a year old male..( he was a rescue, tagged homing pigeon that his owner wouldn't come and take home. So I now have "him") both are indoors, Emmet is in his own large dog crate, while Cleo is in a smaller cage for now until I receive my large flight cage that is divided..now when ever Cleo is around Emmet like near his cage when they are out wondering on the floor..She gets attacked. Even if they're no where near the cage. They both make noise and fluff out their neck feathers, twitching their wings. Cleo looks like she's being submissive, but Emmet still charges at her. I don't know if it's because Emmet is a homer and she's a gray saddle?


Doesn't sound like she's being submissive. Either they are the same gender, or maybe they just don't like each other. If male and female, they would usually get together after a while, unless they just don't like each other. How long have you had them this way?


----------



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Doesn't sound like she's being submissive. Either the are the same gender, or maybe they just don't like each other. If male and female, they would usually get together after a while, unless they just don't like each other. How long have you had them this way?


For Almost 3 weeks.
I think Emmet may be a hen, but neither have laid an egg. I've had Emmet since September..I'm going to try to leave shredded paper in their cages and see if they make something of it ( since they have nest in their cages..)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of their setup?
I thought you said they just fight? If they don't seem like they want to be together by now, then don't think they like each other. You probably have to males.


----------



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm on my phone at the moment, but they were in a big dog cage until I separated them. Im getting a big divided flight cage for the both of them right after Christmas. I know Cleopatra is defiantly a female because the man J adopted her from said she was and she doesn't show any aggression. She's much easier to handle and loves affection. They do fight, recently it turned to Emmet attacking her..or trying to when she's or of the cage ( since she's in a smaller cage I left her go around my room most of the day. She bows her head and flicks her wings, and now she doesn't do anything but take it..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is really aggressive with her then keep them separate. 
To introduce 2 birds, you would put them in separate cages beside each other. After a few days or a week or whatever, they should both be acting like they want to be together. Once they both act that way, then you can release them together in the room. Sometimes the male is a bit too pushy. If he seems like he will hurt her then separate and try again later. If he is a little pushy then that is normal. All depends on how she responds to him, and if he gets too rough.


----------



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

Okay, I'll try do keep them in separate cages for now..right next to each other and see how that goes. Hopefully it goes well


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Jaye is correct. I just would like to add that DNA tests are reliable IF you want to go that route to be sure. I tinkg the are about $20 per test. Can you post a couple clear photos of your birds? This may help at guessing at the sex, but no guarantee. Either of them ever do the full deep coo while spinning in a circle? Breeds do not matter for them pairing up......and when you say "saddle" I think saddle homer which is just a color of homing pigeon.


----------



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally figured out how to share photos on this thing..( I hope..) this is emmet. He does coo deeply and move around in a circle.









This is Cleopatra before her owner gave her to me. She does coo back but not as deeply and without really any movement or puffing out of her crop. I know it's just a color, I just didn't know how to discribe her in any other way lol


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Are you sure you don't have two males?
That's what happened to me.


----------



## xXPigeonMommaXx (Dec 13, 2015)

Scottsdaleaz said:


> Are you sure you don't have two males?
> That's what happened to me.


I know for sure that Cleo is a female. Her previous owner said she has laid eggs before. She's about a year older than Emmet..(I'm assuming because she was tagged in 2014, and he was tagged just this year. So for all I know he's only a few months old.) I'm assuming he's a year, or at least almost a year.


----------



## chandan290786 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Paring birds*

Hi All,

Myself chandan from INDIA , from my childhood i am very found of pigeon finally I have newly brought Male and female birds from pet shop both had pairs before and now both are separated , i brought brown male with eyes and female also same breed , now i want to pair them 

i have put them together in cage but from 3 days both are fighting too much , so today i have separated them and kept separate..

Can any one teach me how to pair male and female birds

Regards
Chandan


----------



## chandan290786 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Feathers Falling OFF*

Hi All,

One off mine female pigeon feathers are falling off can any one tell how to over come the feathers falling off 

looking for advice


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Are they just molting? Could you pls post a photo. Hope they are fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

chandan290786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Myself chandan from INDIA , from my childhood i am very found of pigeon finally I have newly brought Male and female birds from pet shop both had pairs before and now both are separated , i brought brown male with eyes and female also same breed , now i want to pair them
> 
> ...



You really need to start a new thread on this. But if they were paired to other birds, why did you separate the pairs? No wonder they are fighting. I will PM you on how to start a new Post.


----------



## chandan290786 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Feather Falling off*



cwebster said:


> Are they just molting? Could you pls post a photo. Hope they are fine.



I have attached photos plz check and reply sir


----------

